# Eiko T8 led dual end type B



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi, Does the LED tube you bought have the switch control function? 
Type B double-end is the way to go, we have the 1st type B double-end LED T8 in the lighting industry, UL/ETL standard, with 100-277VAC. I don't know how the brand is, but you could check if the Type B double-end powered LED tube you purchased from them can pass the UL standard "SA8.19 Risk of electric shock – relamping".


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

I have 2 questions:
1. Are the lamps having problem all on the 2-lamps magnetic ballasts circuits? Refer to the picture below:








2. Can all the lamps on electronic ballasts circuits work without problem?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Are all of the fixtures similar?
Are you changing the tombstones as you go or trying to use the existing??


----------



## Mparn (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> Are all of the fixtures similar?
> Are you changing the tombstones as you go or trying to use the existing??


The fixtures are similar by building. We are reusing tombstones when possible but have also replaced several.


----------



## Mparn (Apr 23, 2018)

FWLED said:


> I have 2 questions:
> 1. Are the lamps having problem all on the 2-lamps magnetic ballasts circuits? Refer to the picture below:
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I cant see your picture. The fixtures were 4 lamp, the middle 2 lamps were on a circuit and the 2 outside lamps were on a circuit. We delamped to 2 lamps per fixture. There are 4 rows of fixtures per classrooms. We ran 3 rows on a circuit and 1 row on a circuit. We did this so the could run a smart-board and still have the back row of lights on.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Mparn said:


> The fixtures were 4 lamp, the middle 2 lamps were on a circuit and the 2 outside lamps were on a circuit.


Never understood the sense in this.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi I did upload the picture, I don't know why...Can you show me the your circuit? If you also fail to upload the picture, you could add me by Skype "deiling8.13" directly.


----------



## LeboElectric (Apr 9, 2018)

any pictures


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Type B dual end:


----------



## CIR Lighting (May 14, 2018)

Mparn said:


> We are in the process of replacing approximately 7000 lamps throughout our school district. The current lamps range from T8 to T12, all sorts of ballast magnetic, instastart, electronic. I am going with an Eiko,17 Watt, ballast bypass, direct wire,dual ended lamp. Most of the district's lighting is 277 volt, and most of the rooms run off of two switches, everything is multi branch circuits. I notice if one switch is on and I turn the other switch on, a random lamp will pulse or flick on time. I'm not really sure if we have a lot of voltage spikes, but I can say during a heavy lightning storm our power will dim briefly, without going out completely. Any ideas or suggestions to be aware of? Such as surge protectors on panels, is eiko a good brand, is type B the way to go?



I can't comment on Eiko but I think type B is the way to go. With 7000 lamps you don't want to be dealing with ballast issues. I have a lot of guys coming back for type B tubes wishing they skipped the plug and play altogether. 



I started carrying type B double ended for the simple reason of eliminating the tombstone issue. Just make sure to have some extra in case of bad tombstones. I think you are making the right choice with type B.


----------

